# 8 weeks. Nirvana K2. pic's



## Diseased Strain (Apr 11, 2005)

Sup guys. I see goldie is still kickin ass on the posting. Good luck on the AK dude. Post some pic's in a few weeks.

Here's my babys on there first day of 12/12. I put them in some 5 gal pots, added a little bone meal, and some bloom booster. Some were just about root bound. Havent had the time to get them thransplanted till today. I had to trim off alot of leaves but most of the nodes are fine. Still some yellowing but it should clear up, I have no worries.

They are 8 weeks from seed today. #4 is a female. She showed first out of 8. I'm hoping this little one with the packed nodes is a female. She's smaller but tighter. I took 4 clones of each. We'll see what the other 7 are in a few days I guess. 

Later.


----------



## GreenBandit (Apr 12, 2005)

hey so i assume u've been veging for 8 weeks?...and wat light u been using?


----------



## Goldie (Apr 12, 2005)

Hey, DS. Good - looking girls you`ve got there! Mine are doing well so far.


----------



## Diseased Strain (Apr 16, 2005)

Thanks goldie. And yeah. 8 weeks old to the day. Veged under a 400w MH. Flowering under 400w HPS now.


----------



## Goldie (Apr 16, 2005)

That top pic is very pretty. Get another pic soon, please...we like to drool here.


----------



## notthecops (Apr 16, 2005)

Beautifull!!!


What kind of room (space) you got to work with?


----------



## Diseased Strain (Apr 17, 2005)

Hey guys. Thanks for the comments. It's been 5 days now and it's time to water the plants. And what do I see ? All the plants have shown sex ! So I pull them all out and it was verry easy to see that I had 5 females ! I checked all the nodes on the females. No hermies ! I gota say I'm happy with Nirvana so far. 10 of 10 seeds cracked and rooted. All made it to veg, I kept the best 8. 5 of 8 were female. Oh and the little one I wanted to be female ? Infact is a female. She's #6. And for 20 bucks, Hell yeah.

Sup NTC, thanks man. The box is 4x4x4. I could have went with a 600w light. The 400w is doing good for the space. The plants stretched a bit, but I didnt have anything to put the plants on till the 4'th week of veg. So they started 3 feet away from the light. So take that stretching out and the light isnt doing that bad of a job. I'll see how it flowers and see if I need to go with a 600.

Sup goldie. Good to hear the Ak's doin good.  
And of course I got more pic's !

Dude they have grown atleast 10 inches in the last 5 days. As you can see in some of the pic's they grew up into the light already. I put them on the floor today. And I still only have 12" of space between the light and the tops. I'm going to have to start tieing them down or something. I was told by many over at OG that K2 doesnt stretch that much in flower. Well, except for 1 out of the eight plants. They are full of shit. And I'll let them know later. 

Oh and they are lookin so much better since the transplant.

Check'm out.


----------



## Diseased Strain (Apr 17, 2005)

And some more 

These are some better pic's of them outside. I used the flash this time. 
Heh.


#3 #7 and #5 are the males. The rest are the females.


----------



## MarPassion (Apr 17, 2005)

Looking good D strain, this is a great grow report so I'm moving it to the grow journals, ok?


----------



## Goldie (Apr 17, 2005)

Beautiful, DS! What strains do the K2 come from? Give us some info. Thanks.


----------



## Diseased Strain (Apr 17, 2005)

Thanks MP. 

As far as I understand it. The K2 is made up of a White Widdow father and an Afghani mother.
I'll check on that cause I'm not that sure.


----------



## Goldie (Apr 17, 2005)

Fine genetics there, my man! Grow on!


----------



## Diseased Strain (Apr 17, 2005)

Goldie said:
			
		

> Fine genetics there, my man! Grow on!




You know it man.


----------



## Goldie (Apr 17, 2005)

Well, brag, you dawg!       I`ve been dying to grow a WW ever since I saw the first pic...


----------



## Diseased Strain (Apr 17, 2005)

LoL, I wish they would hurry up so I had something to brag about !

It's gona be hard to wait that long. You know I'm gona have to sample.


----------



## Goldie (Apr 17, 2005)

Are you seeding or doing clones?  And sample = sample - not a big blunt - lol


----------



## Goldie (Apr 17, 2005)

DS, go do an intro - you are only 43 posts away from being eligible to win the contest!


----------



## Diseased Strain (Apr 17, 2005)

Goldie said:
			
		

> Are you seeding or doing clones?  And sample = sample - not a big blunt - lol



Clones. I dont ever want a male in my grow box again. I'm lucky I caught the males before they opened. I might seed one some day. If I ever have a shortage of clones. Or my mother is wearing out. Other then that I'll probably just stick with clones. 

I wont be entering the contest. To risky for me. Someone would need to give up some kind of contact information and It's not going to be me. Sorry.
Good luck on that and congrats to the winner though.


----------



## Goldie (Apr 17, 2005)

Dude, believe me, you could trust NTC with yer LIFE! He`s no dummy.


----------



## Diseased Strain (Apr 17, 2005)

It's not that man. Realy. And I hope nobody feels that way. It's not a thing about trust. I have a wife, kids, 3 car payments a morgage and a boat payment. I'm not going to put them in any danger for something I probably dont realy need anyway. It's not a trust issue. It's a safety issue. For my family.

Now if I was 20 years younger. Livin at home or at at verry least, a minor. Then Hell yeah. But, that was to many years go.


----------



## Goldie (Apr 17, 2005)

Not a problem. Karma to you, man.


----------



## notthecops (Apr 17, 2005)

I understand you security issues, but you could just have it sent to a friends house.  Send me cash for the shipping, and an address to someone's house that doesn't grow, and that's it.  No need for ANY contact info.  I have a wife and a small child myself, but I get stuff sent to me all the time, just not to my house.


----------



## Goldie (Apr 17, 2005)

NTC, appx. how much will shipping be? Thanks.


----------



## Diseased Strain (Apr 17, 2005)

notthecops said:
			
		

> I understand you security issues, but you could just have it sent to a friends house.  Send me cash for the shipping, and an address to someone's house that doesn't grow, and that's it.  No need for ANY contact info.  I have a wife and a small child myself, but I get stuff sent to me all the time, just not to my house.




Yeah that's what I did with the seeds I ordered. But still. That's just one more friend that might know something. Dont need that. I'm good man. Thanks though.


----------



## Goldie (Apr 17, 2005)

I know what you mean there, man - thank God our NTC is a TRUE friend. 

As I said, not a problem...


----------



## notthecops (Apr 17, 2005)

Shipping is going to depend on your location.  I would think to ship to your area would be like $15 or so, maybe less, maybe a little more.  I can flatten them right out, and get them in a large envelope, no need for a box or anything.


----------



## Goldie (Apr 17, 2005)

That would indeed be a cool prize to win. I`ve never even seen one...


----------



## Diseased Strain (Apr 26, 2005)

I'm heading out to go water the plants. It's about an hour round trip so I'll be back with pic's of course. 3 weeks flowering now. Or close enough to it. I'm hopeing to see some real bud formation by now. We'll see !
See ya in a bit.


----------



## Goldie (Apr 27, 2005)

Looking forward to seeing them.


----------



## Diseased Strain (Apr 27, 2005)

Heh, I forgot to take the camera again. 
I gota take some clones out and put them in the veg box. So I'll remember tonite.  It's already in the car.


----------



## Diseased Strain (Apr 28, 2005)

They are lookin so good. They are a bit over grown, and still 5 weeks to go. Damn. But they look so nice. I wish I could take pictures better to do them justice.


----------



## Diseased Strain (Apr 28, 2005)

I just cant seem the get the lighting right. I think this one shows how much to big they are.


----------



## GreenBandit (Apr 28, 2005)

they look F%#ing awesome!!!    

sorry but thats the best way to describe them..i hope mine even slightly resemble these...good work DS


----------



## GreenBandit (Apr 28, 2005)

can i ask how long you veged for??


----------



## Diseased Strain (Apr 28, 2005)

Veged 8 weeks to the day. And they are about a foot to tall and only 3 weeks.


----------



## Goldie (Apr 28, 2005)

And you`re complaining? Bah! I just hope mine look so good so soon...


----------



## Diseased Strain (Apr 28, 2005)

Heh, Goldie ! The tops are not geting any light at all. One is touching the top of the box and the light hangs about 8" from the top. So the colas on more then one of the plants are not geting any light. 

I like to move them to make sure everything get's light atleast every other day. But it looks like I'm going to have to tie them to the floor or the walls. Since next grow will be from clones. I will be puting them into flower at about 2 weeks of veg. 8 weeks is way to much but I wanted them mature before I took clones and flowered them. 

Next grow should be alot better. I'm hoping for a pound out of the 5 girls. If they keep the growth up throughout flowering, they will end up over 7 feet by the time they are cut. (they are 4 feet on the nose right now) If my math is right. So maybe a pound and a half ? 

I pulled one of the buds off the bottom of one of the best ones just to try it. It's drying right now. Cant wait to smoke it. The buds are not that big yet as you can see. The top colas are about the size of a C sized battery. And the smaller ones about the size of half a big mans thumb length wise and about around as a quarter.

The last grow I did was with bagseed. 4 out of 4 males at 9 weeks total and 2 weeks into flower. Just bad luck I guess. I'm sure the shine will wear off after a while, but I am so stoked right now, I love it.

Watching them grow has been a experience to say the least. I'm loveing it. I'm so glad I can share. I'd burst if I couldnt. LoL.


----------



## Diseased Strain (Apr 28, 2005)

The clones are getin big already. It sucks that I'm gona have to pick the best two or three. But these will be my moms. After thinkin about it for a while I thought that I should have just kept a few of the best growers out of the bunch and not wait to smoke it. Cause I think it's better to use a mom from seed then a mom that is a clone already. But hopefully double clonging wont have to much of a diffrence.


----------



## Diseased Strain (Apr 30, 2005)

Finaly ! The clones are weened off the humidity dome and I can put them in the fridge. Bout time. Only took 3 weeks.


----------



## MarPassion (May 1, 2005)

don't tell me your fridge is working!


----------



## Diseased Strain (May 1, 2005)

Heh, Yup. It's a little Deli counter fridge. Works great so far. I'm going to give the clones a few more days out of the dome and start cloning them for next grow. And they should be ready to go into flower in about a month. Should work out perfectly since the plants in the flower box need another month atleast.


----------



## Diseased Strain (May 1, 2005)

Ok. Well. The smell is citrus. Like I just peeled a sunkist orange and havent washed my hands yet. But when it's dried. It smells more like cucumbers. Heh. Wierd ? Anyway. The smoke, for being quick dried in a dehydrater, wasnt harsh at all. Didnt realy taste all that great though. Realy realy green tasting. But I'm sure with a proper drying and curing it should taste ok.

The high... hrm.. It is more of a mind high right now then a body high. Although I do feel high in my arms. Like they are heavy but not in the chest or anything liek I normaly do. I think the tall ones are more sativa then anything. One plant has leaves so thin I thought they were curled up. But they wernt. They are just that skiny. About as wide as a pencil is round. #6 is all indaca though. It's leaves are big and fat. The rest are inbetween. 

Dont knwo what I'm going to want to keep yet. I like the sativa high. But I like the indaca high too. And indaca just seems to sell better. So I dont know. I'll have to think about it for a while more.

The bud I just smoked was from a inbetween plant.


----------



## Lerona (Oct 14, 2008)

ostpicsworthless:


----------

